# sundew again



## Basalt (Jun 28, 2012)

Trying to pay some attention to composition, tricky plant as the leaves on this one are long and sinuous.  Slight crop. 








I'm now thinking maybe I should have put the main cluster slightly closer to the centre


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

pretty, pretty.


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 28, 2012)

I like your concept, but that green stem running through the image seems so out of place.


----------



## Basalt (Jun 29, 2012)

That green stem is the leaf the droplets are attached to - there's no way to avoid it, the angle needed to give a nice crowd of tentacles means we're looking almost straight along the length, each drop is under a mm across. The whole leaf is about 20cm long and 3mm wide. 
I could crop in a little closer but I'm at the limit of mag with my current set up - a macro lens plus tubes.


----------

